
Open Source Framework for Cooking - dhgisme
http://www.foodandtechconnect.com/site/2012/04/06/infographic-of-the-week-open-source-framework-for-cooking/
======
ggchappell
Very nice.

I've been tossing somewhat similar ideas around in my head for a few years. My
own name for it is "Cooking for Ns", where "N" refers to the Myers-Briggs S/N
preference. Most traditional cookbooks, cooking classes, etc., strike me as
detail-oriented to the point of absurdity. It is refreshing (not to mention
_useful_ ) to see a "big picture" view, telling us _why_ certain things are
done, and what other things might be done in their place.

I'm not really sure why this is called "open source", though.

